# Temple Fork Outfitters fly rod



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

I have an 8wt, 9 foot, 4 piece fly rod. This fly rod is equipped with a Grey's GX500 reel. This reel comes with three interchangeable spools. There is no line on the spools right now but they all have backing. This set up also come with a case to protect your rod and reel. This set up has never been used. Asking price is $140 obo. Located in Cache Valley.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Still available. Make offer.


----------

